# gpu-z & 770 reading



## grizz (Aug 9, 2013)

ok after being a long time user of ati cards I've bought an msi gtx 770
just have a question on sensor reading in gpuz are these readings correct 
the speeds of gpu core and mem clocks looks low or am I reading it wrong










thanks


----------



## Frick (Aug 9, 2013)

Naah they lower the clocks when they are not needed. All cards do this.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 9, 2013)

NVIDIA cards throttle their clock speeds down further than AMD cards usually do. I know that Fermi (GTX 400/500) cards would go down to 50MHz core at idle.


----------



## grizz (Aug 9, 2013)

ok good to know thanks for the quick replies


----------

